

Ask HN: Restoring emails from a hacked Gmail account? - Sundog

So my girlfriend's father's Gmail account was broken into by some enterprising young scammer. After going through the Gmail password recovery process, switching the language back to English, and emailing all his contacts an apology,(the scammer was trying to get his contacts to send Western Union money to "him" because he was stuck in "Scotland") I can't figure out how or if I can restore any of the emails that were deleted.<p>The scammer appears to have deleted his entire library of 6 years of emails.<p>Any help would be greatly appreciated.
======
sorbus
If it's not in the trash, and if you haven't made a back up (something I
should really do, come to think of it), then there doesn't seem to be much you
can do. Bother Google about it, I suppose, they might still have the data
around somewhere.

They actually have a page that addresses this:
[https://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answ...](https://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=78353)

